# Need PDF for USJJA Rank Criteria



## YinYang (Jul 16, 2009)

As seen here: 
http://us-jujitsu.com/criteria.html

I sure could use a PDF copy of the USJJA rank criteria.  Our Aikijutsu school uses the same thing for rank promotions and the daughter and I would like to have a copy at home to study off of for upcoming promotions.

The book he showed me detailed all the moves in clipart and text, and was about 200 pages long or so I think.  It was real detailed.

If anyone can help, thanks so much in advance!
Andrew


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 16, 2009)

I converted the link you provided to PDF. PM your e-mail address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 16, 2009)

or...maybe this will work


----------



## YinYang (Jul 16, 2009)

Celtic,
I about laughed myself silly when I opened the PDF.  You converted that literal page to a PDF for me! HA HA!  Though, I must thank you for that, your about 198 pages short of the anticipated document.

Anyone else know what it is I am looking for? I really dont have a proper name for it.  Ill have to look at it closer next class and jot the name down, I forget too easily.

Thanks all...
Andrew


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 16, 2009)

YinYang said:


> Celtic,
> I about laughed myself silly when I opened the PDF. You converted that literal page to a PDF for me! HA HA! Though, I must thank you for that, your about 198 pages short of the anticipated document.
> 
> Anyone else know what it is I am looking for? I really dont have a proper name for it. Ill have to look at it closer next class and jot the name down, I forget too easily.
> ...


 
Oh well...I tried. If you have a link to all pages I'll be glad to convert them for you.


----------



## YinYang (Jul 16, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Oh well...I tried. If you have a link to all pages I'll be glad to convert them for you.



Yes, you did try and endless thanks for that!  I just checked my scanner, its still working so Ill probably try to borrow the book tonight and scan the pages I need.  

I do not have a link to any of the pages, else Id convert them myself too.

BTW, for anyone needing a PDF printer, this is great freeware:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/

Thanks all,
Andrew


----------



## YinYang (Jul 16, 2009)

Heres the document in PDF I am wanting.  I have the book here in my possession now, but... its 500 pages, thats a lot of scanning!

Can anyone point me to the download of this document please??

Thanks,
Andrew


----------

